
'A Day in the Life' Is a Landmark in Sound Engineering 50 Years On - anjalik
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kevinmurnane/2017/06/03/the-beatles-a-day-in-the-life-is-a-landmark-in-sound-engineering-50-years-after-it-was-recorded/#3281eb482b51
======
ubiquity1a
Six pianos were used for final chord, lasting 40 seconds.

